# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  في مذهب القائلين بجواز كشف الوجه والكفين للمرأة : هل يجوز النظر إليهما ؟

## عبدالملك السبيعي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممعلميَّ الفضلاء .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز كشف الوجه والكفين ، وقد أُمرنا بغض البصر ، فلا شك أنهم لا يرون جواز النظر إلا وجه المرأة وإن كان مكشوفا .
فإذا كان رجل يعمل بالجواز ، هل يجوز له أن ينظر إلى وجه امرأة تخاطبه ؟ أو تكلمه فيما تستدعيه الضرورة ؟
وإذا كان صاحب موقع يرى جواز كشف المرأة لوجهها ، هل يجوز له أن يضع صورة لوجه امرأة على موقعه من باب التعريف بها ؟ كأن تكون صاحبة المقالة المكتوبة ، أو أن المقالة تتحدث عنها .
وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## حواري الرسول

الحمد لله . 

الراجح  عند أهل العلم أن المرأة واجب عليها تغطية وجهها  ( مع الخلاف ) ، فعلى المرأة المسلمة أن تحتاط لدينها . 

ولكن لو أن المرأة أخذت برأي القائلين بجواز كشف الوجه فعليها أن لا تضع أي شيء يزين وجهها أبداً سواء كان كحلاً أو غير ذلك . 
أما بالنسبة للنظر لوجه المرأة التي ترى جواز كشف الوجه والكفين ، فلم يقل ذلك أحد ( على حد علمي القاصر ) من العلماء ، حتى القائلين بجواز كشف الوجه والكفين . 
أما إذا كانت المرأة تفتن الرجال  فيجب عليها أن تستر وججها ، ولو كشفته فلا يجوز للرجال أن ينظروا إليها خشية الوقوع في الحرام . 
أما بمناسبة الصورة :  فالصور على الرأي الراجح حرام ، لا يجوز التصوير إلا لحاجة وضرورة كجواز السفر أو ما شابه  ......... 


هذا رأيي في المسألة وليست فتوى . 

وعليك أن تسأل أخي الكريم . 

هذا والله أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## سلطان همه

* وهذا رأي أيضا وكذا ليست فتوى ، 
وهي أن مسألة كشف المراة لوجهها مع الخلاف المشهور مسألة فيها تفصيل عريض ، لذا علينا الانتباه لأمور :
أولا : كشف الوجه جائز للقرائن ، وعدم القطع بضعف حديث أسماء ، ووهن شواهد القائلين بالإيجاب ، وهذا رأي .
ثانيا : الحجاب أولى وأحرى وأكثر قربة إلى الله ولا شك في ذلك ، وزوجتي أنا شخصيا ترتديه ولا يظهر منها شيء البتة .
ثالثا : على من كشفت وجهها مراعاة بلدها وهل غالب المؤمنات فيها يرتدينه أم لا فإن كن فحريُّ بها ألا تخرج عنهن ، وإن كن لا يرتدينه فالأولى بها أن تسن سنة حسنة في الدين وأن ترتديه لتكن داعية إلى خير ، لها مثل فاعله ، أو أنها لا تقوى على هذا فعليها أن تتقي الله وتلزم بيتها وألا تخرج منه إلا لحاجة ضرورية وهذا هو الأصل في خروج النساء أن يخرجن للحاجة الضرورية الملحة التي لا يصلح بقاؤهن معها . 
رابعا : للتي تخرج من البيت بشكل دوري لضرورة غالبة ، عليها أن تتقي الله إن كثر في بلدها المنافقون وأصحاب القلوب المريضة ونحوهم فلا تخرج إلا بصحبة قرين (محرم) ما استطاعت ، أو تحتجب حجابا كاملا يحميها من الفتنة وممن هم أشبه إلى الذئاب منهم إلى البشر .
رابعا : وهذا نداء لكل المؤمنات وللرجال أيضا ، نعم الحجاب الكامل الساتر لوجه المرأة خير عظيم ، ولكن لا ينبغي أن نجعل من لم ترتده خارجة عن أهل السنة والجماعة ونجعل ارتداؤه علامة أهل السنة ، لأن في هذا شدة ملحوظة وتقول على الله بغير علم ، والله تعالى أعلم .
* وأما لسؤال أخينا عن نظر الرجل للمرأة فلا بأس به إذا كان مستطيعا لسد مداخل الشيطان إليه في هذا الباب ولا أُخالُه ، وإن رأى أن المرأة كذلك بعيدٌ عنها أن تنشغل به وهذا نادر ، وعليه ألا يسرف في الحديث وأن يتجنب سيء الملاطفات تماما لضعف قلبه قبل قلب المرأة ، وأن يتق الله قدر استطاعته ، وألا يُوقف الحياة عند هذا الحد وهذا الأمر .
* وأما الصور فالأمر فيها كما قال الحواري السابق على المنع التام إلا لحاجة ملحة ، وإلا فكيف الحال بحياة لا تمُلأ طمأنينة بوجود ملائكة الرحمان بيننا . والله المستعان . والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> * وأما لسؤال أخينا عن نظر الرجل للمرأة فلا بأس به إذا كان مستطيعا لسد مداخل الشيطان إليه في هذا الباب ولا أُخالُه ، وإن رأى أن المرأة كذلك بعيدٌ عنها أن تنشغل به وهذا نادر ، وعليه ألا يسرف في الحديث وأن يتجنب سيء الملاطفات تماما لضعف قلبه قبل قلب المرأة ، وأن يتق الله قدر استطاعته ، وألا يُوقف الحياة عند هذا الحد وهذا الأمر .


هذه فتوى أهل العلم أعمل بها أم رأيك ؟ 




> وأما الصور فالأمر فيها كما قال الحواري السابق على المنع التام إلا لحاجة ملحة ، وإلا فكيف الحال بحياة لا تمُلأ طمأنينة بوجود ملائكة الرحمان بيننا . والله المستعان . والله تعالى أعلم .


الصور الفوتوغرافية يبيحها بعض أهل العلم ... وليس هذا موضوعنا هنا ولم أسأل عنه .. ودمتم

----------


## سلطان همه

أعِد قراءةَ ما كتبتَ ، ثم أعد قراءةَ ما كتبتُ .. والله الموفق

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

اسمح لي أخي أن أعكس السؤال :هل يجوز للمرأة  النظر الى ماليس عورة من الرجل الأجنبي عنها كساقيه وذراعيه ...ووجهه طبعا ؟

----------


## المحرر

إذا جاز الكشف جاز النظر !

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

نعم هذا صحيح وفيه الجواب على السؤال بصيغتيه المطروحتين

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

هذا تعقيب سابق على مقال اخر مشابه انقله للفائدة
للشيخ علي بن عبد الله العماري
قدم له وراجعه
فضيلة الشيخ / عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والعاقبة للمتقين، ولا عدوان إلا على الظالمين ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله قيوم السموات الأراضين وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله الصادق الأمين – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين وبعد :
فهذه نبذة يسيرة موجزة في وجوب التحجب والتستر للمرأة المسلمة عن الرجال الأجانب ، وتحريم إبداء الزينة لغير المحارم الذين ذكرهم الله بقوله " ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن .." الآية ، وبيان ما في التكشف وإظهار الزينة من المفاسد والأخطار،وفي واجب الأولياء نحو محارمهم ، وفي ذكر بعض الأدلة التي توضح وجوب التستر والاحتشام ومنع التبرج والتخلع والسفور،وفي مناقشة ما يشبه به المتساهلون في هذا الباب،وبيان سوء أهدافهم وما يرمونه من دعاياتهم إلى الاختلاط وإبداء المحاسن ، كتبها الأخ علي بن عبد الله العماري الذي عُرف بالعلم ، والفهم ، والإدراك ، والبحث ، واستخراج المسائل ، وعرف بالعقل والثبات والاتزان ، ولم يُعرف عنه شيء من التسرع والتهور. فجدير بالمسلم الذي يريد الحقَّ أن يتقبل ما جاء به الدليل ، وأن يتقبل الصواب ممن جاء به بقطع النظر عن قائله ، ويرد الباطل على من جاء به مهما كانت شهرته ومنزلته، فالحق أحق أن يُتبع ، وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

كتبه
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
عضو الإفتاء


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مقدمة

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، أم نساء المؤمنين بالحشمة والحجاب ، وصلى الله على محمد وآله وسائر الأصحاب وسلم تسليماً إلى يوم الدين ... أما بعد :
فقد أمر الله تعالى نساء المؤمنين بالتستر وعدم إظهاراً لزينة لغير المحارم خوفاً عليهن من الفواحش والآثام كما قال تعالى : " ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو التابعين غير أولى الإربة من الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء" . فهؤلاء الأصناف الإثنا عشر يجوز للمرأة المسلمة أن تظهر أمامهم وهي كاشفة عن وجهها وكفيها ونحوهما؛ لأنهم من المحارم، أما غيرهم فلا يجوز لها ذلك.
ثم جاء بعد ذلك من يجادل في أن الوجه والكفين قد استثنيا واستدلوا بهذه الآية : " ولا يبدين زينتهم إلا ما ظهر منها" وبعض الأحاديث كحديث أسماء ، وحديث سفعاء الخدين ، وقصة الخثعمية ، ونهيه – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أنت تنتقب المرأة وتلبس القفازين وهي محرمة ، وقصة الواهبة وغيرها من الروايات.
لذا عزمت وتوكلت على الله في ذكر أدلة المبيحين والرد عليها من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال أئمة السلف والخلف رحمهم الله ، ثم أذكر الأدلة الثابتة في وجوب ستر الوجه والكفين عن غير المحارم منم ذلك أيضاً.

أدلة المبيحين والرد عليها

أولاً : يستدلون بآية سورة النور " ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ماظهر منها" وأن ابن عباس فد فسرها بأنها الوجه والكفان ، ويرد عليهم أن ابن مسعود قد قال – في تفسير هذه الآية " إلا ما ظهر منها " بأن المقصود هو الرداء والثياب ، وقال بقول ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - الحسن، وابن سيرين ، وأبو الجوزاء ، وإبراهيم النخعي ، وغيرهم. وقال ابن كثير في تفسيرها: أي لا يظهرن شيئاً من الزينة للأجانب إلا ما لا يمكن إخفاؤه. وهذا الذي رجحه الشنقيطي في تفسيره أضواء البيان حيث قال – رحمه الله - : " إن قول من قال في معنى " ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها " أن المراد بالزينة الوجه والكفان مثلاً ، توجد في الآية قرينة تدل على عدم صحة هذا القول وهي أن الزينة في لغة العرب هي ما تتزين به المرأة مما هو خارج عن أصل خلقتها : كالحلي والحلل ، فتفسير الزينة ببعض بدن المرأة خلاف الظاهر، ولا يجوز الحمل عليه إلا بدليل يجب الرجوع إليه.

ثانياً : يستدلون بحدث أسماء – رضي الله عنها – فعن عائشة – رضي الله عنها – أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليها ثياب رقاق فأعرض عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : " يا أسماء إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض لم يضح أن يُرى منها إلا هذا وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه " ويرد عليهم بأن هذا الحديث ضعيف جداً كما قال بذلك أهل العلم ، وهو مرسل ؛ لأن خالد بن دريك لم يدرك عائشة – رضي الله عنها – فالسند منقطع .. ورد سماحة مفتي الديار السعودية الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – حفظه الله ورعاه – هذا الحديث بخمسة أوجه حيث قال سماحته: 
1. إن الراوي عن عائشة المسمى خالد بن دريك لم يلق عائشة ، فالحديث منقطع، والحديث المنقطع لا يُحتج به لضعفه.
2. إن في إسناده رجلاً يُقال له سعيد بن بشير وهو ضعيف لا يُحتج بروايته.
3. إن قتادة الذي روى عن خالد بالعنعنة وهو مدلس يروي عن المجاهيل ونحوهم ويُخفي ذلك ، فإذا لم يصرح بالسماع صارت روايته ضعيفة.
4. إن الحديث ليس فيه التصريح أن هذا كان بعد الحجاب، فيحتمل أنه كان قبل الحجاب.
5. إن أسماء هي زوج الزبير بن العوام ، وهي أخت عائشة بنت الصديق وامرأة من خيرة النساء ديناً وعقلاً، فكيف يليق بها أن تدخل على النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي إمرأة صالحة في ثياب رقاق مكشوفة الوجه والكفين وزيادة على ذلك بثياب رقيقة وهي التي تُرى عورتها منها فلا يُظن بأسماء أن تدخل على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمثل هذه الحال في ثياب رقيقة ترى من ورائها عورتها فيعرض عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول لها عليك أن تستري كل شيء إلاّ الوجه والكفين.
معنى هذا أنها دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي كاشفة لأشياء أخرى من الرأس أو الصدر أو الساقين أو ماشابه ذلك ، وهذا الوجه الخامس يظهر لمن تأمل المتن فيكون المتن بهذا المعنى منكراًً لا يليق أن يقع من أسماء رضي الله عنها.

ثالثاً : يستدلون بحديث سفعاء الخدين الذي رواه جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال : " تصدقن فإن أكثركن حطب جهنم: فقامت امراة من سطة النساء سفعاء الخدين فقالت لم يارسول الله ؟ قال : " لأنكن تكثرن الشكاة وتكفرن العشير" إلخ ، والحديث صحيح أخرجه النسائي.
ويُرد عليهم بما ذكره الشيخ المحدث مصطفى العدوي – حفظه الله – في كتابه ( الحجاب أدلة الموجبين وشبه المخالفين ) في ص (40):
"والصواب أنها ( امرأة من سفلة النساء) ثم ذكر ثمانية أوجه كلها تدل على أو الرواية الصحيحة هي ( امرأة من سفلة النساء) ثم قال وفقه الله في ص (41) : فعلى هذا فقوله: " امرأة من سفلة النساء سفعاء الخدين ) أي ليست من علية النساء بل من سفلتهم ، وهي سوداء ، هذا القول يُشعر ويشير إشارة قوية إلى أن المرأة كانت من الإماء وليست من الحرائر ، وعليه فلا دليل في هذا لمن استدل به على جواز كشف المرأة ؛ إذ أنه يُغتفر في حق الإماء ما لا يغتفر في حق الحرائر ... وقد فسر سفعاء الخدين بأنها جرئية ذات جسارة ورعونة وقلة احتشام.

رابعاً : يستدلون بقصة الخثعمية التي جاءت تستفتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فطفق الفضيل ينظر إليها وأعجبه حسنها فالتفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والفضل ينظر إلها فأخلف بيده فأخذ بذقن الفضل فعدل وجهه عن النظر إليها .. إلخ ، فقالوا : لو كان كشف الوجه محرماً لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المرأة أن تعطي وجهها. 
ويرد عليهم أن المرأة كانت محرمة ، والمحرمة لا يجب عليها أن تغطي وجهها إلا إذا احتاجت عند مرور الرجال مثلاً كما جاء عن عائشة رضي الله عنها،في حجة الوداع (كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن محرمات مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا حاذونا سدلت إحدانا جلبابها على وجهها من رأسها فإذا جاوزناه كشفناه) ويرد عليهم أيضاً بما قاله الشيخ حمود التويجري – رحمه الله – وأسكنه فسيح جناته – في كتابه " الصارم المشهور على التبرج والسفور" ص (232) : وأما حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه لم يصرح في حديثه بأن المرأة كانت سافرة بوجهها. إلى أن قال رحمه الله تعالى – وغاية مافيه ذكر أن المرأة كانت وضيئة ؛ وفي الرواية الأخرى حسناء فيحتمل أنه أراد حسن قوامها وقدها ووضاءة ما ظهر من أطرافها.

خامسا : يستدلون بنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تنتقب المرأة وأن تلبس القفازين في الإحرام ، ويرد عليهم أن نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإحرام فقط ، فدل ذلك على أن النساء كن في عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسترن وجوههن وأيديهن عن الرجال الأجانب بعد نزول آيات الحجاب ، ومع هذا كله فالواجب على المرأة أن تستر وجهها إذا حاذاها الرجال كما كانت تفعل عائشة وأمهات المؤمنين عندما كانت إحداهن تغطي وجهها وهي محرمة عند المرور بين الرجال. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - : هذا مما يدل على أن النقاب والقفازين كانا معروفين في النساء اللاتي لم يحرمن وذلك بمقتضى ستر وجوههن وأيديهن.

سادسا : يستدلون بقصة الواهبة التي جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لتهب نفسها فنظر إليها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فصعد النظر إليها .. إلخ ، ويرد عليهم أن هذه المرأة جاءت تعرض نفسها ليتزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولذلك كشفت وجهها ليراها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه أمر الخاطب أن ينظر إلى مخطوبته، بل هذا دليل عليهم كما قال الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله : " وفيه جواز تأمل محاسن المرأة لإرادة تزويجها. أي أنه يجوز للخاطب أن ينظر إلى مخطوبته بقدر ما يسمح له من الوجه والكفين أما غيره فلا يجوز. والصحيح أنها كانت محجبة، وإنما نظر إلى حسن قوامها وقدها وبدنها وطولها أو قعرها مع تسترها.
وقبل أن أشرع في ذكر الأدلة التي تأمر المرأة المسلمة بستر جميع بدنها بما فيه الوجه والكفان أود أن أذكر القاريء الحبيب أن النساء كن على عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكشفن وجوههن حتى نزلت آيات الحجاب التي تأمرهن بتغطية سائر الجسد لقول عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها في قصة الإفك إن صفوان بن المعطل السلمي عرفني حين رآني ، وكان قد رآني قبل الحجاب ، فاستيقظت باسترجاعه حين عرفني فخمرت وجهي بجلبابي. فلا يُستبعد أن تكون جميع الأحاديث التي استدل بها أولئك قبل نزول آيات الحجاب منسوخة بالآيات والأحاديث التي سنذكرها إن شاء الله ؛ خاصة أن آيات الحجاب قد نزلت في السنة الخامسة للهجرة ، كما قال ابن كثير – رحمه الله . 

الأدلة التي تأمر المرأة المسلمة 
بتغطية سائر جسدها

الأدلة من الكتاب:
أولاً: قوله تعالى :" وإذا سألتموهن متاعاً فسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلك أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن" قال ابن كثير –رحمه الله:" أي وكما نهيتكم عن الدخول عليهن كذلك لا تنظروا إليهن بالكلية ، ولو كان لأحدكم حاجة يريد تناولها منهن فلا ينظر إليهن ولا يسألهن إلا من وراء حجاب.
وقال الشوكاني -رحمه الله- : أي من ستر بينكم وبينهن. وقال الطبري -رحمه الله- " إذا سألتم أزواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونساء المؤمنين متاعاً فاسألوهن من وراء ستر بينكم وبينهن، ولا تدخلوا عليهن بيوتهن. والسؤال من وراء حجاب أطهر لقلوب الرجال والنساء من عوارض العين التي تعرض في صدور الرجال والنساء وأحرى أن لا يكون للشيطان عليكم وعليهن سبيل. فهذه الآية الكريمة تبين وجوب الستر عن الرجال الأجانب. قال سماحة المفتي الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز – حفظه الله – في هذه الآية: " ولم يستثنِ شيئاً، وهي آية محكمة، فوجب الأخذ بها والتعويل عليها وحمل ما سواها عليها. ثم قال – جزاه الله خيراً - : " والآية المذكورة حجة ظاهرة وبرهان قاطع على تحريم سفور النساء وتبرجهن بالزينة.

ثانياً: قوله تعالى: " يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يُعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً".
قال الشيخ حمود التويجري -رحمه الله- في الصارم المشهور ص(187) : " روى ابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم وابن مردويه عن علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه في هذه الآية قال : " أمر الله نساء المؤمنين إذا خرجن من بيوتهن في حاجة أن يغطين وجوههن من فوق رؤوسهن بالجلابيب ويبدين عيناً واحدة.
وقال سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز -حفظه الله- في هذه الآية : " إن محمد بن سرين (سيرين) قال: " سألت عبيدة السلماني عن قول الله عز وجل :" يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن" فغطى وجهه ورأسه وأبرز عينه اليسرى.

ثالثا : قول الله تعالى : " ولا يبدين زينتهن إلاّ ما ظهر منها " قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه الثياب.

رابعاً : قول الله تعالى: " وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن" قال الطبري -رحمه الله- في تفسير هذه الآية : " وليلقين خمرهن على جيوبهن ليسترن بذلك شعورهن وأعناقهن. وفي هذه الآية دليل على تغطية الوجه لأن الخمار هو الذي تغطي به المرأة رأسها فإذا أنزلته على صدرها غطت ما بينهما وهو الوجه.
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- في هذه الآية : " فلما نزل ذلك عمد نساء المؤمنين إلى خمرهن فشققنها وأرخينها على أعناقهن ، والجيب هو شق في طول القميص فإذا ضربت المرأة بالخمار على الجيب سترت عنقها.
انظر أخي القارىء هل يكون ستر العنق إلا بعد ستر الوجه !!

الأدلة من السنة: 
أولاً: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي ، وقال عنه حسن غريب " المرأة عورة فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان " ففي هذا الحديث العظيم لم يستثن صلى الله عليه وسلم منها شيئاً بل قال : إنها عورة .

ثانياً : فعل عائشة رضي الله عنه في قصة الإفك ، والحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري ومسلم " قالت عائشة وكان صفوان بن المعطل السلمي ثم الذكواني من وراء الجيش فأدلج فأصبح عند منزلي فرأى سواد إنسان نائم فأتاني فعرفني حين رآني ، وكان يراني قبل الحجاب فاستيقظت باسترجاعه حين عرفني فخمرت وجهي بجلبابي "

ثالثاً : عن عائشة رضي الله عنه قالت : "كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن محرمات مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا حاذونا سدلت إحدانا جلبابها على وجهها من رأسها فإذا جوزنا كشفنا " 
رواه أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه .

رابعاً : حديث عائشة رضي الله عنه قالت : "رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسترني بردائه وأنا أنظر إلى الحبشة يلعبون في المسجد " متفق عليه .

خامساً : عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تنتقب المرأة المحرمة ولا تلبس القفازين " رواه الإمام أحمد والبخاري وأهل السنن .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –رحمه الله – هذا مما يدل على أن النقاب والقفازين كانا معروفين في النساء اللاتي لم يحرمن ، وذلك يقتضي ستر وجوههن وأيديهن .

سادساً : عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا خطب أحدكم المرأة فإن استطاع أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها فليفعل " فخطبت جارية فكنت أتخبأ لها حتى رأيت ما دعاني إلى نكاحها وتزوجتها . رواه الإمام أحمد والحاكم وقال صحيح على شرط مسلم .

سابعاً : عن المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه قال أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكرت له امرأة أخطبها فقال : " اذهب فانظر إليها فإنه أجدر أن يؤدم بينكما " فأتيت امرأة من الأنصار فخطبتها إلى أبويها وأخبرتها بقول النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فكأنهما كرها ذلك ، قال : فسمعت ذلك المرأة وهي في خدرها فقالت : إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرك أن تنظر فانظر وإلا فأنشدك – كأنها أعظمت ذلك – قال : فنظرت إليها فتزوجتها فذكر من موافقتها " 
رواه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن إلا أبو داود وقال الترمذي هذا حديث حسن وصححه ابن حبان .

ثامناً : أخرج الإمام البخاري عن عائشة رضي الله عنه قالت : " خرجت سودة بعدما ضرب الحجاب لحاجتها وكانت امرأة جسيمة لا تخفى على من يعرفها فرآها عمر بن الخطاب فقال : يا سودة أما والله ما تخفين علينا فانظري كيف تخرجين " وفي هذا الحديث دلالة واضحة على أن وجهها كان مستوراً وأنه رضي الله عنه لم يعرفها إلا بجسمها .

وبعد أخي المسلم أختي المسلمة: هل يشك عاقل في تحريم كشف الوجه والكفين لغير المحارم لوضوح الأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة علماً أن كثير من أهل العلم ساق أكثر من عشرين دليلاً من السنة في تحريم كشف الوجه ولكن اقتصرت على هذه الأدلة حتى لا أطيل، ومن أراد التفصيل في هذه المسألة فليرجع إلى مجموعة الرسائل في الحجاب والسفور لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله – وللشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز ، وللشيخ محمد العثيمين – حفظهما الله – وكتاب الشيخ حمود التويجري -رحمه الله- " الصارم المسلول على أهل التبرج والسفور" وكتاب" يافتاة الإسلام اقرئي حتى لا تُخدعي" للشيخ صالح البليهي -رحمه الله- و"الحجاب أدلة الموجبين وشبه المخالفين" للشيخ مصطفى العدوي – حفظه الله- وغيرها من الكتب.
خاصة أن نساء المؤمنين قد اعتدن هذه العبادة الطيبة الحميدة. أما في هذا الزمان الذي كثر فيه التبرج والسفور والإنحلال الخلقي من قبل الشعوب الإسلامية وغير الإسلامية، والتشبه بالكافرات في الزينة وما يسمونها بالموضة، وانتشرت الأصباغ التي توضع على الوجه فهل يرضى رجل في قلبه غيرة على محارمه أن تكشف زوجته أو أخته أو قريبته أمام الأجانب وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :" ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء"، وهل يختلف اثنان في أن الوجه هو محط الأنظار من قبل الرجال لأنه هو المكان الذي تُعرف به المرأة هل هي جميلة أم لا.
وقبل أن أختم هذه الرسالة أذكر إخواني المسلمين بحدث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه :" إن الدنيا حلوة خضرة وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها فناظر كيف تعملون فاتقوا الدنيا واتقوا النساء، فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء" وهذا الحديث يبين عظم وخطورة النساء إذا خرجن وهن نازعات للحجاب.
والله نسأل أن يحفظ أعراضنا ونساءنا من كيد الكائدين، وأن يجنبهن التبرج والسفور وأن يجعلهن صالحات مصلحات وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جمع الفقير إلى ربه
علي بن عبد الله العماري
الرياض في: 12/2/1414هـ.

وللفائدة في الجمع بين غض البصر والمرأة أصلاً تغطي وجهها هذ فتوى من موقع الاسلام اليوم
للاستاذسالم بن ناصر الراكان 
عضو هيئة التدريس بالمعهد العالي للقضاء
كيف نجمع بين قول الله سبحانه وتعالى في الآية "قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم" وبين قول من يرى وجوب تغطية الوجه؟ أي لماذا يأمرهم سبحانه بغض البصر والمرأة أصلاً تغطي وجهها؟! 




الجواب 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وبعد:
فليس في كتاب الله عز وجل أو سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي تعارض أو تناقض. وإنما شبهة التعارض قد تطرأ على ذهن الإنسان، وعند غيره جوابها وحلها. فكتاب الله وسنة نبيه يصدق بعضهما بعضاً قال تعالى "وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا" [النساء:82].
وجواب السائلة من وجوه:
1- أن غض البصر لا يقتصر على الوجه فقط، بل يشمل سائر جسد المرأة، والفتنة قد تحصل بالنظر إلى غير الوجه؛ لا سيما إذا كانت المرأة مبرزة لمفاتنها ومقاطع جسدها.
2- أن هذا الأمر توجيه إلهي كريم لعباده المؤمنين بغض البصر عموماً في حق المسلمة وغير المسلمة والحرة والأمة، بل حتى الولدان المردان ومعلوم أن غير المسلمة كالنصرانيات واليهوديات والبوذيات وغيرهن لا يحتجبن فيجب غض البصر عنهن، ولو كن من وراء الشاشات، وكذلك الإماء كن لا يحتجبن في العصور السابقة فهذا الأمر يتناولهن جميعاً.
3- أن الله تعالى أمرهم بحفظ فروجهم أيضاً فقال "يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ" [النور:30]. فلا يقال إن المسلمة لا تزني فلماذا يأمرهم بحفظ فروجهم؛ لأن الله يعلم أن اتباع الهوى والشيطان حاصل في الأمة فلذا أمرهم ونهاهم ووجههم عذراً أو نذراً. 
4- ثم إن النساء وإن أمرن بالحجاب، فقد تنكشف عورة إحداهن من غير إرادتها، وقد يسوِّل لها الشيطان ذلك، فتضعف إرادتها، وتستجيب لإغوائه. والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الشيخ الكريم عبد الله المزروع .. جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

القائلين بجواز كشف المرأة لوجهها يجعلونه رخصة وقت الحاجة و ليس دائماً و مادام أنه لا تكشف إلا وقت الحاجة جاز عندهم النظر إليها بلا تعمد حال كشفها وقت الحاجة 

أما القول بأنها تكشف وجهها دائماً فهذا لم يقل به إلا بعض المعاصرين الذين فهموا كلام السلف خطأ ، و لا يقول به فقيه لأنه تسوية بينها و بين الآيسة بل تسوية بينها و بين الرجل فتأمل هل جاءت الشريعة بالتسوية بين المرأة و الرجل في الحجاب !!!!

----------


## من صاحب النقب

مع ملاحظة أنهم اشترطوا أمن الفتنة أما إن أردت تقليد من ليس بأهل للتقليد من المعاصرين لا هو مجتهد و لا تابع لمجتهد ( و أنا أنزهك عن ذلك ) فلا داعي أن تسأل لأن سؤال هذا كعدمه و لن ينفعك قوله عند الله و لا عند الناس

----------


## علاء المصرى

> هذا القول يُشعر ويشير إشارة قوية إلى أن المرأة كانت من الإماء وليست من الحرائر ، وعليه فلا دليل في هذا لمن استدل به على جواز كشف المرأة ؛ إذ أنه يُغتفر في حق الإماء ما لا يغتفر في حق الحرائر


وما قيمة يشعر ويشير ؟
فقد ادعى بعض العلماء كالقاضي عياض وغيره وأيدهم فيه بعض المعاصرين كالشيخ العدوي  في رسالته وغيرهم أن سطة تحريف والصواب "سفلة النساء" واستدلوا على ذلك بأن  الروايات فيما عدا مسلم على "سفلة" وأنه جاءت رواية مفسرة عند ابن أبي شيبة تقول  "ليست من علية النساء".
وقد رد عليهم الإمام النووي فقال كما في شرح مسلم  (6/175): (وهذا الذي ادعوه من تغيير الكلمة غير مقبول بل هي صحيحة, وليس المراد من  خيار النساء كما فسره هو, بل المراد: امرأة من وسط النساء جالسة في وسطهن ,قال  الجوهري وغيره من أهل اللغة يقال وسطت القوم اسطهم وسطا وسطة أي  توسطتهم).
ولو افترضنا أنها من سفلة النساء وليست  من عليتهم فهل يقول هؤلاء أن الفقراء والمساكين ليس عليهم حجاب؟؟!! اللهم  غفرا.
 وادعاء أن المرأة كانت أمة ,أو  أنها كانت من القواعد من النساء.
 فليس على هذين القولين دليل.

----------


## علاء المصرى

عن سهل بن سعد –رضي الله عنه-:
(( أن امرأةً جاءت إلى رسول الله –صلى الله عليه  وسلم- [وهو في المسجد ]، فقالت يا رسول الله ! جئت لأهب لك نفسي، [ فصمت، فلقد  رأيتها قائمةً ملياً، أو قال: هويناً ]، فنظر إليها رسول الله –صلى الله عليه  وسلم-، فصعَّد النظر إليها وصوَّبه ، ثم طأطأ رأسه، فلما رأت المرأة أنه لم يقصد  فيها شيئاً جلست )) الحديث رواه البخاري ومسلم .

وقد زعم بعضهم أنه يجوز ذلك  لغرض الخطبة فقط ولكن يرد عليهم هل يجوز هذا في المسجد أمام الناس كلهم!!
وقد  جاء في الحديث أن المرأة (عرضت نفسها عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما هو صريح الحديث  وكان ذلك في المسجد كما في رواية الإسماعيلي وعلى مرأى من سهل بن سعد راويه والقوم  الذين كان فيهم كما في رواية للبخاري وأبي يعلى والطبراني وروايتيهما أتم) كذا قال  الشيخ الألباني.
.
*أحاديث صريحة لم يتكلم  عنها موجبي النقاب وقد راجعنا ما اعترضوا به في مثل رسالة الحجاب للشيخ مصطفى  العدوي وهي أقواهم حجة والأحكام للشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله-:



1- (  صحيح ) عن قيس بن أبي حازم قال:
( دخلت أنا وأبي على أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ،  وإذا هو رجل أبيض خفيف الجسم ، عنده أسماء بنت عميس تذب عنه ، وهي [ امرأة بيضاء ]  موشومة اليدين ، كانوا وشموها في الجاهلية نحو وشم البربر ، فعرض عليه فرسان  فرضيهما ، فحملني على أحدهما ، وحمل أبي على الآخر ) .
أخرجه الطبراني (24/131)  

2- ( سنده جيد في الشواهد ) عن معاوية رضي الله عنه:
دخلت مع أبي على  أبي بكر رضي الله عنه ، فرأيت أسماء قائمة على رأسه بيضاء ، ورأيت أبا بكر رضي الله  عنه أبيض نحيفاً.

3- ( إسناده جيد في الشواهد ) عن أبي السليل قال:
جاءت  ابنة أبي ذر وعليها مِجْنَبَتَا صوف؛ سفعاء الخدين ، ومعها قفة لها ، فمثلت بين  يديه ، وعنده أصحابه ، فقالت: يا أبتاه! زعم الحراثون والزراعون أن أَفْلُسَك هذه  بهرجة! فقال: يا بنية! ضعيها ، فإن أباك أصبح بحمد الله ما يملك من صفراء ولا بيضاء  إلا أفلسه هذه . 

4- ( سنده لا بأس به في الشواهد ) عن عمران بن حصين  قال:
كنت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاعداً ، إذ أقبلت فاطمة رحمها الله ،  فوقفت بين يديه ، فنظرت إليها ، وقد ذهب الدم من وجهها ، فقال: ادْني يا فاطمة!  فدنت حتى قامت بين يديه ، فرفع يده فوضعها على صدرها موضع القلادة ، وفرج بين  أصابعه ، ثم قال:
( اللَّهُمَّ مُشْبِعَ الجَاعَة ، وَرَافِعُ الوَضِيعَة ، لاَ  تُجِعْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيهَ وَسَلَّمَ ) . 
قال  عمران:
فنظرت إليها وقد غلب الدم على وجهها ، وذهبت الصفرة ، كما كانت الصفرة قد  غلبت على الدم . 
قال عمران:
فلقيتها بعد ، فسألتها ؟ فقالت: ما جعت بعد يا  عمران!


5- ( سنده حسن ) عن قبيصة بن جابر قال:
( كنا نشارك المرأة في  السورة من القرآن نتعلمها ، فانطلقت مع عجوز من بني أسد إلى ابن مسعود [ في بيته ]  في ثلاث نفر ، فرأى جبينها يبرق ، فقال: أتحلقينه ؟ فغضبت ، وقالت: التي تحلق  جبينها امرأتك! قال: فادخلي عليها ، فإن كانت تفعله فهي مني بريئة ، فانطلقت ثم  جاءت ، فقالت: لا والله ما رأيتها تفعله ، فقال عبد الله بن مسعود: سمعت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
( لَعَنَ اللهُ الوَاشِمَاتِ وَالمُسْتَوشِمَ  اتِ . . .  . ) إلخ . 


6- ( صحيح ) عن أبي أسماء الرحبي أنه دخل على أبي ذر [  الغفاري رضي الله عنه ] وهو بالربذة ، وعنده امرأة له سوداء مسغبة . . . قال:  فقال:
( ألا تنظرون إلى ما تأمرني به هذه السويداء . . . ) . 


7- وفي  ( تاريخ ابن عساكر ) ( 19 / 73 / 2 ) ، وفي قصة صلب ابن الزبير أن أمه ( أسماء بنت  أبي بكر ) جاءت مسفرة الوجه متبسمة . 

8- حلية الأولياء ج3/ص89
عن هند  بنت المهلب وذكروا عندها جابر بن زيد فقالوا إنه كان أباضيا فقالت كان جابر بن زيد  أشد الناس انقطاعا الي والى أمي فما أعلم شيئا كان يقربني الى الله إلا أمرني به  ولا شيئا يباعدني عن الله عز وجل إلا نهاني عنه وما دعاني الى الاباضية قط ولا  أمرني بها وان كان ليأمرني بأن أضع الخمار ووضعت يدها على الجبهة. وهو صحيح صححه  الألباني.

انتهى.*
*منقول
*

----------


## من صاحب النقب

و الله أني أشفق على من يستدل بالأحاديث المشتبهة بدون اتباع إمام من الأئمة 

و تذكرني بكلمة أحمد لبعض طلابه : إياك أن تقول بمسألة ليس لك فيها إمام 

و لكنه لا يقوله للشافعي و مالك و أبي حنيفة ، فإن كنت ترى أنك في مصافهم فاستدل كما ترى 

و أما حال بعض المعاصرين من غير المجتهدين و أتباعهم 

تارة يكون من أهل الرأي مع الأحاديث التي يوردها الخصم
و تارة يكون من أهل الظاهر في الأحاديث التي يوردها هو 

و كل هذا لأنه قال بمسألة ليس له فيها إمام و هو ليس بمجتهد مطلق

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> اسمح لي أخي أن أعكس السؤال :هل يجوز للمرأة  النظر الى ماليس عورة من الرجل الأجنبي عنها كساقيه وذراعيه ...ووجهه طبعا ؟


قياسك مع الفارق لأن الرجل لا يجب عليه إلا ستر العورة أما المرأة فيجب عليها ستر العورة و الزينة

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

> إذا جاز الكشف جاز النظر !



لا يلزم هذا اخي الحبيب , الا ترى ان الرجل يكشف وجهه والمرأة مأمورة بغض بصرها عنه !

وعلى كل حال : فقد تقرر القول بمنع الكشف وعدم جوازه وهو القول المرجح بلا ريب , فاذا ثبت هذا لم يكن للمجيزين ان يطردوا قولهم في نقض ما صح الدليل فيه بما يوافق مذهبهم . 

وعلى فرض الاعتبار بما ذهبوا اليه فتظل مسألة مشتبهة لا يصح ان تطرد في غيرها سيما في المسائل المحكمة .
ولربما فهم بعض المجيزين ان ذلك لازم لقولهم فيقولون به فيقعون في التحريف والتأويل الباطل للنصوص , واذا انفتح هذا الباب فليت شعري كيف سينتهي صاحبه من ضلال العقل اذا كان حاكما على الشرع !

  ألم تر أن العين للقلب رائد
                            ما تألف العينان فالقلب آلف

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

ومن اعظم ما ينقض هذا اللازم هو عمدة استدلالهم على قولهم , وهو حديث الخثعمية , فان فيه : فجعل يصرف وجه الفضل عنها !
وهذا صريح في منع النظر الى من كشفت عن وجهها - حسب فهمهم - !

فان قيل : فما بال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينظر اليها !
قلنا : اين الدليل عليه ؟ 

ولا دليل بالطبع , الا بالاحتمال , وبالاحتمال يسقط الاستدلال , فضلا عن كونه معارضا للثابت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم في منع النظر الى المراة بل لصريح الاية .والله اعلم .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> وهو القول تقرر القول بمنع الكشف وعدم جوازه وهو القول المرجح بلا ريب , فاذا ثبت هذا لم يكن للمجيزين ان يطردوا قولهم في نقض ما صح الدليل فيه بما يوافق مذهبهم .


القول المرجح "بلا ريب" ، لا يصلح أن يقال بعده : فإذا ثبت هذا ، فيه نوع تناقض. لأن عدم الريب لا يجتمع هو واحتمال الثبوت. ولاحظ أنك تتحدث عن كشف الوجه هنا. وهي مسألة خلافية لا إنكار فيها - إلا متى ترتب على الكشف مفسدة - ولا يجزم فيها إلا من اجتهد وبان له الحكم . وأما  وجوب غض البصر عن الكاشفة فهو الذي يمكن أن يقال فيه الراجح بلا ريب.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> إذا جاز الكشف جاز النظر !


قولك صحيح عند أهل هذا القول لكن لما كان جواز الكشف عند أهل هذا القول مقيداً بالحاجة كان النظر مقيداً بالحاجة مثله

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ عبد الله الشهري تفضل و انقل لنا قول الإمام ( لاحظ الإمام أي المجتهد المطلق ) الذي أجاز كشف الوجه بلا ضرورة و لا حاجة بدليله فلم ينقله لنا أحد حتى الآن في هذا الموضوع  

و المسائل الخلافية فيها إنكار ، إنما المسائل الإجتهادية هي التي ليس فيها إنكار و اعلم أن ابن تيمية و غيره قالوا يجب إنكار السفور و منه كشف الوجه ( يريدون كشفه دائماً بلا حاجة ) و لو كان خلافاً معتبراً عندهم ما قالوا يجب إنكاره بل عذروا من فعلته و من أفتى به

----------


## من صاحب النقب

عفواً يا أخ عبد الله الشهري لا تنقله هنا بل في الموضوع المخصص بعد قراءته و هو حكم كشف المرأة لوجهها 
و هذا هو

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18074


أما هذا الموضوع فهو في حكم النظر لوجه المرأة

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> الأخ عبد الله الشهري تفضل و انقل لنا قول الإمام ( لاحظ الإمام أي المجتهد المطلق ) الذي أجاز كشف الوجه بلا ضرورة و لا حاجة بدليله فلم ينقله لنا أحد حتى الآن في هذا الموضوع  
> و المسائل الخلافية فيها إنكار ، إنما المسائل الإجتهادية هي التي ليس فيها إنكار و اعلم أن ابن تيمية و غيره قالوا يجب إنكار السفور و منه كشف الوجه ( يريدون كشفه دائماً بلا حاجة ) و لو كان خلافاً معتبراً عندهم ما قالوا يجب إنكاره بل عذروا من فعلته و من أفتى به


لا يشترط في الإمام أن يكون (مجتهداً مطلقاً). هذا من بدهيات العلم ولا حاجة للقيد المذكور. الأدق أن يقال المسائل الخلافية قسمان: خلافية خلافاً معتبراً (اجتهادية) وخلافية خلافاً غير معتبر.
بقي السؤال: هل الخلاف معتبر في مسألة كشف الوجه ؟
من يرى أنه معتبر [1] : لا يُنكِر ، ومن يرى أنه غير معتبر يقول بالإنكار.. 
الأهم : الاتفاق حاصل على أن غض البصر واجب ، إلا للحاجة. كما أن الاتفاق حاصل على أن المرأة يجب أن تغطي وجهها خشية الفتنة.
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =  = = = = = = = = = = 
[1] هذا ليس زعماً مجرداً فقد قال بجواز النظر  - من غير شهوة - جماعة من متقدمي الشافعية ، وهو رأي الحنفية ، حتى لخص ابن القطان - وهو الإمام الحافظ بلا قيد اجتهادٍ مطلقٍ - المسألة فقال: ((فمن حرم النظر إليه بإطلاق من الفقهاء ، يجيء قوله موافقاً لقول عبدالله بن مسعود ومن أجاز مع عدم الفتنة فقوله موافق لقول من قال في الزينة الظاهرة: إنها الثياب والوجه [قلت : وهو منسوب لابن عباس وجماعة])) ثم قال : ((وهذان القولان موجودان منصوص عليهما عند الشافعية)) أ.هـ. (بتصرّف) ، ثم أشار إلى أن هذا - جواز النظر - هو مذهب الأحناف.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ عبد الله الشهري 

و قولك : الأهم : الاتفاق حاصل على أن غض البصر واجب ، إلا للحاجة . كما أن الاتفاق حاصل على أن المرأة يجب أن تغطي وجهها خشية الفتنة .

و أنا أقول و حاصل على أنها لا تكشف وجهها دائماً و إنما عند الضرورة أو الحاجة ، و إن كان عندك نقل يخالف هذا فاكتبه لكن في الموضوع المخصص له و هذا هو 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18074

و صحيح أن الإجتهادية هي الخلافية خلافاً معتبراً فتسميتها اجتهادية أو لى من التطويل بقولنا الخلافية خلافاً معتبراً 

أما المسألة التي نقلتها فكما توقعت أنك تريد مسألة أخرى و هي حكم النظر لوجه المرأة و هي مادة هذا الموضوع و هذه أقر بأن فيها خلافاً معتبراً بل أنا نقلت الخلاف فيها في الأعلى و ليست التي طلبت النقل فيها و هي حكم إبداء المرأة لزينتها أمام الرجال الأجانب هذه هي التي أقول لن تجد إماماً يقول بها بلا ضرورة و لا حاجة و هي مادة الموضوع الذي وضعت وصلته لك فإن أردت أن تناقشه و لك اعتراض على كلامي هذا فاذهب هناك و اكتبه 

و جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

تجد تعليقي على الرابط المذكور.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لي سؤال الى من يوجبون ستر الوجه والكفين للمراة هل يجوز النظر اليها في هذه الحالة ؟
وكذلك ما زعمه احدهم بان ليس هناك من اجاز للمراة كشف وجهها الا بعض المعاصرين فهذا قول لا يقوله الا متعصب لم يطلع على كلام المخالفين في المسالة وكذلك زعم بعضهم وهجومهم الى ما ذهب اليه الامام الالباني من قولهم انه ليس بفقيه و لا مجتهد فهذا قول يقوله من لا يعرف قدر الشيخ الالباني عليه رحمة الله وكذلك من لم يقرا كتبه اصلا.
وكذلك لماذا لا يرد على ما ذكره الشيخ الالباني من الادلة الواضحة الجلية التي تدل على استحباب ستر الوجه لا على الوجوب . 
فالذي اريد قوله ان هذا من الخلاف المعتبر ولا شك ان الحق في المسالة واحد اما انه واجب واما انه ليس بواجب وقد يترجح عند البعض انه واجب وقد لا يتجرح عند البعض ذلك مع اتفاق كل منهما على ان ستر الوجه اولى وافضل واحسن ، وكذلك ما ذكره احد الاخوة من كلام الامام ابن تيمية انه يجيز الانكار في هذا فاقول له من قال من الائمة انه لا يجوز الانكار في الخلاف المعتبر بالاطلاق؟ بل اجاز كثير من العلماء الانكار في الخلاف المعتبر ما لم يؤدي الى فتنة او مفسدة  والله اعلم وبالله التوفيق

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ أبو قتادة 

هذا الموضوع حكم كشف الوجه محله هناك 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=18074

و إن كنت أنا متعصباً فعلمني و أطلعني على أقوال المخالفين في ذلك الموضوع و أنا لم أقل أن الألباني ليس بمجتهد و لم أقل أنه ليس بفقيه ، بل قلت إن أعداءه يقولون أنه ليس بفقيه و أنا لست من أعدائه ،بل قلت أنه قد اجتهد في المسألة ، فاطلع على الموضوع هناك و اطرح رأي المخالف

أما سؤالك هل يجوز النظر إلى المتحجبة فنعم لأنه نظر إلى الزينة الظاهرة التي أباح الله للنساء إبداءها من غير ضرورة و لا حاجة

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> إذا جاز الكشف جاز النظر !


كلامك مؤيد بكلام ابن القطان الفاسي : ((فمن قال من الفقهاء بجواز الإبداء، فهو غير محتاج إلى إقامة دليل على جواز النظر)).

----------


## ابو عبدالله السبيعي

> لي سؤال الى من يوجبون ستر الوجه والكفين للمراة هل يجوز النظر اليها في هذه الحالة ؟
> وكذلك ما زعمه احدهم بان ليس هناك من اجاز للمراة كشف وجهها الا بعض المعاصرين فهذا قول لا يقوله الا متعصب لم يطلع على كلام المخالفين في المسالة وكذلك زعم بعضهم وهجومهم الى ما ذهب اليه الامام الالباني من قولهم انه ليس بفقيه و لا مجتهد فهذا قول يقوله من لا يعرف قدر الشيخ الالباني عليه رحمة الله وكذلك من لم يقرا كتبه اصلا.
> وكذلك لماذا لا يرد على ما ذكره الشيخ الالباني من الادلة الواضحة الجلية التي تدل على استحباب ستر الوجه لا على الوجوب . 
> فالذي اريد قوله ان هذا من الخلاف المعتبر ولا شك ان الحق في المسالة واحد اما انه واجب واما انه ليس بواجب وقد يترجح عند البعض انه واجب وقد لا يتجرح عند البعض ذلك مع اتفاق كل منهما على ان ستر الوجه اولى وافضل واحسن ، وكذلك ما ذكره احد الاخوة من كلام الامام ابن تيمية انه يجيز الانكار في هذا فاقول له من قال من الائمة انه لا يجوز الانكار في الخلاف المعتبر بالاطلاق؟ بل اجاز كثير من العلماء الانكار في الخلاف المعتبر ما لم يؤدي الى فتنة او مفسدة  والله اعلم وبالله التوفيق


اخي الحبيب ابو قتادة

ليس هذا من الخلاف المعتبر في شيء ابدا , بل بطلان هذا القول - اعني جواز كشف الوجه - اوضح من نور الشمس لمن وفقه الله وهداه الى الحق المبين , وأبطل منه القول بجواز النظر الى المرأة السافرة كما تقدم وان بيناه والحمدلله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله رب العالمين.

----------


## جمال الجمال

_عبدالملك السبيعي_
_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_معلميَّ الفضلاء .. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز كشف الوجه والكفين ، وقد أُمرنا بغض البصر ، فلا شك أنهم لا يرون جواز النظر إلا وجه المرأة وإن كان مكشوفا ._ 
_فإذا كان رجل يعمل بالجواز ، هل يجوز له أن ينظر إلى وجه امرأة تخاطبه ؟ أو تكلمه فيما تستدعيه الضرورة ؟_ 
_وإذا كان صاحب موقع يرى جواز كشف المرأة لوجهها ، هل يجوز له أن يضع صورة لوجه امرأة على موقعه من باب التعريف بها ؟ كأن تكون صاحبة المقالة المكتوبة ، أو أن المقالة تتحدث عنها ._ 
_وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم_ 
_......._
يا اخي الكريم 
هناك من العلماء من يرى جواز النظر الى وجه المراة الاجنبية فقد نفل الشيخ العلامة الشوكاني عن العلامة ابن القطان جواز النظر عند امن الفتنة حيث استنبط من ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اقر عمه العباس على سؤاله عندما سأله لم لويت وجه ابن عمك اي الفضل ابن العباس عندما كان ينظر الى وجه المرأةالخثعمية فلم ينكر النبي على عمه العباس السؤال .بمعنى اوضح 
لو كان النظر الى وجه المراة محرم لرد عليه النبي عليه السلام على عمه اللباس كيف تسال هذا ياعماه , وهذا للاستنكار ولم يحصل . 
بل قال رايت شاباً وشابة فلم آمن الشيطان عليهما رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن صحيح . 
ثم ان المحققين من علماء الحديث كالالباني وبعض علماء الازهر يصححون هذا الحديث وقبلهم المنذري في " ترغيبه"، والذهبي في " تهذيبه"والبيهقي في سننه والهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد والحديث هو
الذي رواه ابو داود عن الوليد ابن مسلم عن ‏سعيد ابن بشير عن قتادة عن خالد ابن دريك عن عائشة مرفوعا للنبي "ص" ان المرأة إذابلغت المحيض لايصلح ‏أن يرى من الاهذا وهذا وأشار لوجهه وكفيه . فهذا يفيد جواز النظر الى الوجه والكفين . 
حجج المضعفون لهذا الحديث ونقل الردود عليها 
ان هذا مرسل ضعيف ، وأحد رواته ‏ضعيف وهو سعيد ابن بشير وفيه الوليد ابن مسلم وهو مدلس وكذلك قتادة ايضا مدلس, وخالد ابن دريك مجهول الحال . 
ورد عليهم من يصحح هذا الحديث ردودا جيدة بالقول 
ان هذا الحديث قد تقوى بطرق اخرى فقد روي كذلك عن قتادة بطريق آخر غير طريق ‏الرواي الضعيف "سعيد ابن بشير" وليس فيه "في سنده" الوليد ابن مسلم رواه ابوداود في كتابه المراسيل قال ابو داوود 
حدثنا محمد ابن بشار قال حدثنا ابن داود قال حدثنا هشام عن قتادة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ان الجارية اذا حاضت لا تبدي الا وجهها وكفيها الى المفصل . 
فهذا عن هشام الدستوائي وليس عن سعيد ابن بشير وهشام هذا هو ابن ابي عبدالله الدستوائي امير المؤمنين في الحديث ثقة ثبت من رجال الشيخين .  
ومحمد ابن بشار وابن داوود ائمة في الحديث .
وبهذا يصبح الاسناد الى قتادة صحيح , اما خالد ابن دريك فقد وثقه غير واحد كما ذكر بعض اهل العلم ثم ان وجوده في الرواية لا يزيد منها قوة ولا يضعفها فهو تابعي متأخر كقتادة . 
ثم ان سعيد ابن بشير لم يجمع على تركه ولا على انه ضعيف فقد وثقه البعض من علماء الجرح مثل
قال أبي وأبو زرعة: " محله الصدق عندنا". ووثقه شعبه والبرازفي تهذيب التهذيب وعند الذهبي مقبول . 
وهذا يعني ان سعيد ابن بشير روايته ليست ضعيفة جداً بل عدها بعض العلماء تصح في الشواهد . 
ثم إن الحديث يتقوى بطريق"رواية" ‏ثالث رواه البيهقي والطبراني في معجمه الكبير والاوسط وهو "مسند"متصل 
وهذه الرواية * روى الطبراني حدثنا أبو الزنباع روح بن الفرج حدثنا عمرو بن خالد الحراني حدثنا بن لهيعة عن عياض بن عبد الله أنه سمع إبراهيم بن عبيد بن رفاعة الأنصاري يخبر عن أبيه عن أسماء بنت عميس أنها قالت دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما على عائشة بنت أبي بكر وعندها أختها أسماء وعليها ثياب سابغة واسعة الأكمة فلما نظر إليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام فخرج فقالت لها عائشة تنحي فقد رأى منك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرا كرهه ففتحت فدخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألته عائشة لم قام فقال أولم تري الى هيأتها انه ليس للمرأة المسلمة أن يبدو منها الا هكذا وأخذ كميه فغطى بهما ظهور كفيه حتى لم يبد من كفيه الا أصابعه ثم نصب كفيه على صدغيه حتى لم يبد الا وجهه (24/ 143) * 
‏وهذه الرواية مستقلة عن سابقيها أي أن رواتها مختلفون , وابن لهيعة ضعيف لكن روايته في الشواهدوالمتابع  ات لا تقل عن رتبة الحسن .  
ومن المعلوم أن القاعدة المعمول ‏بهاعند علماء وفقهاء الحديث هي أن الحديث إذا كثرت طرقة حتى لو كان بها ضعفا ‏تقويبعضها بعضا فيعتبرالحديث حسنا على ألا أن لايكون ضعف رواتها طعنا في ‏عدالتهم بلفي الحفظ أو إنقطاع يسير في الاتصال كالمرسل . 
ثم إن الحديث المرسل اذا عضد برواية مسنده وإن كانت بها شيء من الضعف تتقوى بها .  
ولذلك حسن هذا الحديث الالباني رحمه الله وعامة علماء الازهر وحسنه الامام الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد والبيهقي والمنذري والذهبي .  
ومن شواهده ايضا قال الالباني رحمه الله ان البيهقي واوفقه الالباني قد حسنا هذا الحديث لأن عائشة رضي الله عنها قد ثبت عنها قولها"تسدل الثوب على وجهها إن شاءت"اي المحرمة رواه البيهقي وهو حديث حسن صحيح  
فإستخدام عائشة رضي الله عنها لعبارة ان شاءت تدل على ان عائشة لا ترى وجوب تغطية الوجه للمراة وهذا يفيد انه لا بد ان وصلها شيء من رسول الله في هذا الشأن.

ويتقوي حديث عائشة هذا المرفوع المسمى حديث اسماء بموافقته لحديث الخثعمية وحديث المرأة السفعاء الخدين وغيره .
واما اقول انه حديث يحمل على انه ناقل عن الاصل فهذا يخالف كون ان هذا الحديث يتوافق مع حديث الخثعمية والسفعاء الخدين الذين وقعت قصتهما بعد فرض الحجاب وسوف ابين ذلك فيما يخص حديث السفعاء واما حديث الخثعمية فيكفي القول انها في حجة الوداع اي بعد فرض الحجاب بكثير لان ايات الحجاب كانت قبل حجة الوداع بكثير .
ثم ان الائمة الاربعة قد اجازوا ان تكشف المراة وجهها في الشهادة . 
وبعض العلماء اجازوا لها ان تكشفه في حالة البيع والشراء فالمراة التي لا تريد ان توكل احد محارمها او زوجها وتريد ان تشتري او تبيع ارضاً او بيتا لا بد لها ان تتكشف وجهها .
*ففي مذهب الحنفية :في كتاب الاختيار " ولا ينظر الى الحرة الاجنبية الى الى الوجه والكفين ان لم يخف الشهوة وعند ابي حنيفة انه زاد القدم , لان في ذلك ضرورة للاخذ والعطاء ومعرفة وجهها عند المعاملة لاقامة معاشها ومعادها لعدم من يقوم باسباب معاشها .* 
........ 
وعندي رد على من يقول ان السفعاء الخدين امة وهي المرأة التي ورد ذكرها في هذا الحديث 
وهو عندما خطب الرسول عليه السلام خطبة العيد ومعنى الحديث ان النبي بعد ما وعظ الرجال وذكرهم مضى حتى اتى النساء فوعضهن وذكرهن فقال تصدقن فان اكثركن حطب جهنم فقالت امراة من سطة النساء سفعاء الخدين لم يارسول الله ؟ قال لانكن تكفرن العشير وتكثرن الشكاة .‏ 
رواه مسلم(19/3)والنسائي والبيهقي وغيره فلم يأتي في ‏الحديث انه "ص" امرها بتغطية الوجه حيث أن ظاهر الواقعة أنهااكاشفة للوجه والا من ‏اين علم راوي القصة أنها سفعاءالخدين 
وهذه المراة ليست امة بل هي الصحابية اسماء بنت يزيد ابنة عم معاذ ابن جبل وهي من الاوس فكيف تكون أمة من كانت من هذه القبيلة العريقة من قبائل المدينة.
والدليل على المراة التي في الحديث انها اسماء بيت يزيد هو ‏ 
ان اسماء بنت يزيد ذكرت في احدى رواياتها أنها هي التي سألت النبي "لم" عندما قال النبي في خطبة العيد يا نساء انتن اكثر حطب نار جهنم ورد ذلك في ‏مسند إسحاق ابن رهوية ووردت روايتها هذه بطريق اسناده حسنه د عبدالغفور البلوشي ‏عن مولاها مهاجر وهوثقة واقوى من روى عنها من مواليها . 
وقد حسن رواية اخرى لها العلامة شعيب الارناؤوط أحد محققي السنة النبوية ذكر بها نفس التاكيد ، ووردت روايتها في مسندالصحابة في الكتب السته ومعجم الطبراني الكبيروغيرهم 
وقد نقل عن الالباني قوله لا باس من الاستفادة من علم الارنؤوط في التحقيق الحديثي . ‏ 
وذكرالشيخ محمدالمنجد في احد دروسه ان السائلةهي اسماء بنت يزيد . 
والدليل على انها شابه في عصر الرسالة .
لانها ماتت في خلافة يزيد ابن معاوية وقيل في خلافة عبدالملك ابن مروان أي بعد قرابة اربعون سنة من وفاتة الرسول فهل تكون من ماتت في هذه الفترة عجوزا في عصر الرسالة ثم انها قتلت تسعة من جنود الروم في معركة اليرموك فهل من تفعل هكذا تكون عجوز. وهناك ادلة اخرففي بعض الروايات عن عائشة ان امراة جاءت تسال النبي "ص" عن الحيض وهي اسماء بنت يزيد كما في رواية اخرى ومن تسال عن الحيض لاتكون عجوزا . 
واما القول ان ذلك محتمل ان يكون قبل فرض ‏الحجاب اجاب عليه العلماء ان هذا كلام غير صحيح بل الواقعة حدثت بعد فرض الحجاب لأن الامام البخاري عندما ذكرهذه القصة ذكر فيها زيادة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ على ‏النساء آية المبايعة للنساء وهي في آخر سورة الممتحنة وطبعا هذه الآية نزلت يوم الحديبية كما في صحيح البخاري نفسه ‏وذكر ابن القيم مرجحا في زاد المعاد ان هذا اليوم في السنة السادسة ‏,للهجرة،وهناك راي انه في السنه السابعة بينما الاية التي تامر بادناء الجلباب نزلت في السنة الخامسة للهجرة في سورةألاحزاب ‏. 
وهي طبعا ليست امه لانها من الاوس من بني الاشهل . ..‏

ثم ان رواية مسلم لها شاهد وهو ان هذه السفعاء سالت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سؤال اخر في نفس هذه الواقعة رواه البزار عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي  
صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ألا عسى أحدكم أن يخلو بأهله يغلق باباً ثم يرخي ستراً، ثم يقضي حاجته، ثم إذا خرج حدث أصحابه بذلك، ألا عسى إحداكن أن تغلق بابها، وترخي 
سترها، فإذا قضت حاجتها حدثت صواحبها فقالت امرأة سفعاء الخدين: والله يا رسول الله إنهن ليفعلن وإنهم ليفعلون قال: فلا تفعلوا، فإنما مثل ذلك مثل شيطان لقي 
شيطانة على قارعة الطريق فقضى حاجته منها ثم انصرف وتركها. وحسنه الألباني  
وهذه القصة لها شاهد ما رواه الترمذي وحسنه من حديث أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى فلما سلم أقبل عليهم بوجهه فقال: هل منكم الرجل إذا أتى 
أهله أغلق بابه وأرخى ستره ثم يخرج فيحدث فيقول: فعلت بأهلي كذا وفعلت بأهلي كذا؟ فسكتوا، فأقبل على النساء فقال: هل منكن من تحدث؟ فجثت فتاة كعاب على إحدى ركبتيها 
وتطاولت ليراها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسمع كلامها، فقالت: أي والله، وإنهم يتحدثون وإنهن ليتحدثن، فقال: هل تدرون ما مثل من فعل ذلك، إن مثل من فعل ذلك مثل 
شيطان وشيطانة لقي أحدهما صاحبه بالسكة فقضى حاجته منها والناس ينظرون إليه .  
والله أعلم  
ورواية البرزارهذه ليست ضعيفة تماما بل حسنة فقد نقلت لها شاهدا صحيح مع انه لم يذكر فيه انها سفعاء ولكن تؤكد نفس القصة في مجملها رواية البزار فتكون نقل صفة انها سفعاء مقبولة في المجمل لتطابق الروايتين في القصة , ولان اسماء بنت يزيد معروف عنها هذه الصفة انها سفعاء خدين وفعلا اسماء كانت سفعاء الخدين كما جاء في قصة طلاقها
من زوجها فاذن رواية البزار تصلح شاهدا على رواية مسلم في صفة انها السفعاء " لان رواية البخاري "امراة لم يجبه غيرها " 
وهذا يعني لا معنى من رد رواية مسلم حتى لا يحتج بها . 
واما زعم الشيخ العدوي حفظه الله انها امة اعتمادا على رواية "من سفلة النساء سفعاء الخدين" فهوراي باطل لانه تبين جليا انها امراة حرة ابنة عم معاذ ابن جبل وهي من الاوس وانها اسماء بنت يزيد .
اما عبارة من سفلة النساء كما في الرواية الاخرى فقد توصف الصحابية التي يظن انها عارضت النبي فقالت لم يارسول الله انها امراة سافلة ولذلك يؤكد هذا التأويل انه في رواية اخرى لصحابي آخر وصفها انها الماردة لانها في ظاهر القصة تمردت وسألت لم مع انها ليس كذلك ولكنهم اي الصحابة رواة القصة و تحاملوا عليها لاجلالهم لمقام النبي . 
اذن فليس شرط ان يكون الوصف بالسفالة انها امة كما ادعى الشيخ العدوي.
واما استدلال الشيخ العدوي بماجاء في رواية الحاكم وابن حبان حيث وصف المراة انها ليست من علية القوم فقال هذا يؤكد انها امة ! وهذا يرد عليه ان المعنى الاصح انها ليست من الوجهاء وليس شرط ان يقتضي ذلك انها امة فقد تكون المراة ليست من عليه الناس في الوجاهة وفي نفس الوقت ليست امة ويؤكد هذا كما قلت ان المرأة عرفت وانها اسماء بنت يزيد من الاوس ابنة عم معاذ فكيف تكون امة ؟ ثم ان عبارة ليست من علية النساء يفهم منها انها ليست امة .
وهذه الرواية قد تؤكد ان المرأة كاشفة الوجه , كيف ذاك ؟ لانها مالم يكن عرفها راوي القصة الصحابي من وجهها لم يقل انها ليست من وجهاء النساء .
وفعلا اسماء بنت يزيد كانت خادمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لفترة من حياتها . 
وبالمناسبة قد يرى بعض العلماء ان المراة هي اميمة بنت رقيقة لكن حتى هذه لم تكن امة ولا عجوزا , لكن الراجح ان السائلة هي اسماء بنت يزيد وبينت ذلك في نقل استدلالي في حديث اسماء بنت يزيد لنفسها لانها هي روت بنفسها انها هي السائلة .

----------


## جمال الجمال

واما تضعيف حديث اسماء من ناحية المتن فقد رد عليه العلامة الشيخ الالباني ردوداً جيدة سوف اذكرها مختصرة من كتابة الرد المفحم وسمى تضعيف المتن لهذا الحديث شبهات . 
*الشبهة الأولى**:*  
*استبعد أحد الفضلاء- ثم قلده من لا علم عنده- أن تدخل أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليها ثياب رقاق! وزاد على ذلك أحد أولئك المتعالمين المتهافتين على الكتابة فيما لا يحسنون، فسَوَّد سبع صفحات من كتيبه في بيان غيرة زوج أسماء- وهو الزبير ابن العوام- وحيائها هي من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،ومراعا تها لحق زوجها، مما لا علاقة له بالموضوع أصلاً سوى التمويه، والمغالطة المقرونة بالمبالغة في رفع غير المعصوم إلى مرتبة العصمة! وبعد هذا نقول:*  
*ان الجواب من وجهتين:* 
*الأول* *:* *أن الاستبعاد المذكور ليس له علاقة بمتن الحديث الذي هو من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،وثبت عنه بمجموع طرقه وشواهده، وجريان العمل به من الصحابة ومن بعدهم كما تقدم، فلا يضرّه ولا يوهن من صحته أن يأتي في بعض طرقه ما يستبعد أو يستنكر، وسنده ضعيف كما كنت بينته في كتابي" الحجاب" سابقاً، وهنا أيضاً، فيترك هذا منه، ويستشهد بما فيهمما وافق الطرق الأخرى والشواهد، وقد أشار ابن تيمية رحمه الله إلى هذه الحقيقة التي غفل عنها المنكرون بقوله في كلمته الرائعة المتقدمة (ص97):* 
*فيعلم قطعاً أن تلك الواقعة حق في الجملة".* 
*يعني: ليس في التفاصيل التي لم تتفق الطرق عليها، فالمستبعد من هذا القبيل، كما هو ظاهر لكل ذي بصيرة.* 
*ومن هذا المنطلق كنت قلت في "الإرواء" (6/ 203):*  
*فالحديث بمجموع الطريقين حسن ما كان منه من كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأما السبب، فضعيف لاختلاف لفظه في الطريقين كما ذكرت".* 
*والوجه الآخر: استبعاد ذلك مكابرة مكشوفة طالما رأينا منهم أمثالهم، ذلك لأنه ليس في الشرع- ولا في العقل- مما يمنع من وقوع ذلك من أسماء أو غيرها، لانتفاء العصمة كما ذكرت آنفاً، كيف وقد استجاز النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقع من عائشة المطهرة أخت أسماء ما يهوِّن ذكر ما استبعده هؤلاء عن أسماء، ألا وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة في قصة الإفك:* 
*"إن كنت ألممت بذنب، فاستغفري الله وتوبي إليه…"الحديث؟!*  
*رواه الشيخان وغيرهما، وهو مخرج في " الصحيحة" (120*  
*أضف إلى ما تقدم، انه ليس في حديث أسماء أنها لبست الثياب الرقاق تبرجاً ومخالفة للشرع، فلو أنه صح ذلك عنها- ولم يصح كما علمت – لوجب حمله على أنه كان منها عن غفلة أو لغير علم، فقد وقع نحوه لحفصة ابنة أخيها عبد الرحمن، فقالت أم علقمة بن أبي علقمة:* 
*"دَخَلَتْ حفصة بنت عبد الرحمن على عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى حفصة خمار رقيق، فشقته عائشة وكستها خماراً كثيفاً".* 
*أخرجه مالك في "الموطأ" (3/103).* 
*فثبت من هذا البيان، أن ما استبعدوا غير مستبعد شرعاً ولا عقلاً، على أنه لم يثبت، وأنه لو ثبت لم يخدج في متن الحديث. والله ولي التوفيق.* 
*الشبهةالثانية**:*
*قال العلامة الالباني رحمه الله زعموا أن الحديث لو كان صحيحاً لما خالفته أسماء بنت أبي بكر التي وجَّه الحديث إليها، فقد كانت تغطي وجههامن الرجال وهي محرمة! رواه الحاكم وصححه على شرط مسلم .* 
*فنقول:*
*أولاً:لم تتفق الطرق على ذكر أسماء في الحديث كما اتفقت على متنه، فإن ثبت ذلك من أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجه الحديث إليها،فالجواب:* 
*ثانياً:قد قررنا مراراً أن تغطية المرأة وجهها هو الأفضل، خلافاً لما افتراه الأفّاكون علينا، فأسماء رضي الله عنها قد أخذت بالأفضل، وتركت ما هو جائز لها، فلا إشكال، وإنما كان من الممكن أن يصحَّ زعمهم لوكان يدل الحديث على وجوب كشف المرأة عن وجهها، وهذا مما لا يخطر في بال أحد، إلا أن يكون أعجميّاً لا يفقه من العربية شيئاً! كما فعل بعضهم حينما نسبني إلى مخالفة فتوايَ تقوايَ- على حد تعبيره- كما كنت شرحت ذلك في المقدمة الثانية لكتابي"الحجاب؟"، فراجعها إن شئت، فالظاهر أن الزعم المذكور قائم على مثل هذه العُجمة ،وإلا لما قال قائلهم:"فما لأسماء لم تعمل بحديث السفور؟!".* 
*الى ان قال رحمه الله فما مثل هذا إلا كما لو قال قائل: ما بال بلال رضي الله عنه لم يعمل بالاستثناء في قوله تعالى:{إلا أن تتقوا منهم تُقاة} (آل عمران: 2*  
* وقوله: { إلا من أُكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان}(النحل: 106)، كما فعل عمار رضي الله عنه، كما يروي عنه أنه قال كلمة الكفر إبقاءً لمهجته؟! لا يقول هذا العربي ! بل ولا أعجمي مستعرب! لأنه إنما يفيد الجواز، فأ خذبه أترى الفقه الأعجمي مجسداً مجسماً!* 
*شبهة ثالثة :يقول العلامة الالباني قال أحد الفضلاء:*
*"وعلى التسليم بصحة الحديث يحمل على ما قبل الحجاب، لأن نصوص الحجاب ناقلة عن الأصل فتقدم"!* 
*فأقول: لا يصح الحمل المذكور هنا لأمرين:*
*الأول: أنه ليس في تلك النصوص ما هو صريح الدلالة على وجوب ستر الوجه واليدين، حتى يصح القول بأنها ناقلة عن الأصل.* 
*ثم قال: ما يتعلق بالمرأة إذا خرجت من بيتها، وهو الجلباب،فالنصوص الواردة فيه قسمان أيضاً:* 
*الأول: ما كان خبراً عن تجلبب النساء في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما كان من هذا النوع منصوصاً فيه على ستر الوجه- كحديث عائشة في قصة الإفك، ونحوه مما كنت ذكرته في فصل " مشروعية ستر الوجه"- فلا علاقة له بالبحث، لأنه مجرد فعل لا يصلح أن يكون ناقلاً من الأصل إلى التحريم، وهذا ظاهرلا يخفى على عالم فقيه منصف، وإن غفل عنه بعض الدكاترة!* 
*والآخر: ما كان تشريعاً يتضمن أمراً بخلاف ما كانوا عليه من قبل، وليس من هذا إلا آية " إدناء الجلابيب"، وآية "ضرب الخمر على الجيوب"، وليس فيهما دليل على تحريم كشف الوجه واليدين، لا لغة ولا شرعاً، كما سبق تحقيقه- بما لا مزيد عليه- فيما تقدم من البحوث.* 
*هذا الكلام بعض ماقال الشيخ رحمه الله في كتابه الرد المفحم اما في كتابه حجاب المراة المسلمة فقد اضاف ردا ثالثا مهما وهو ان هذا الحديث موافقا لحديث الخثعمية والذي تبين انه بعد فرض الحجاب في القرآن الكريم "واسماه جريان العمل علي هاي على هذا الحديث الذي نقلت لكم من صححه ولماذا ؟" وقد لمح الى هذا ايضا في كتابه الرد المفحم.*

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

أخي جمال انصحك بقراءة كتاب النقد البناء لحديث أسماء للشيخ طارق عوض الله حفظه الله فقد أجاد في الرد عليه وقد ذكر في مقدمته أنه كان ممن يصححه ثم بعد البحث الطويل تأكد له انه ضعيف .

----------


## جمال الجمال

الى الاخ عبدالرحمن التونسي 
في الحقيقة انا لم اقرا كتاب طارق عوض الله لكن كما قلت لك ليس فقط الشيخ الالباني الذي صححه بل قبله البيهقي والهيثمي والمنذري وربما احمد شاكر محدث مصر الراحل .
لكن الالباني رحمه الله وهو محدث هذا العصر لم يصحح الحديث بناءً على تعدد طرقه فقط "شواهده" بل ايضاً لموافقته لحديث الخثعمية والمراة السفعاء الخدين حيث لم ينكر عليهما صلى الله عليه وسلم كشف الوجه بحضرة الرجال .
فلو سلمنا جدلاَ ان شواهد الحديث التي نقلتها في هذا الموضوع لا ترتقي بالحديث الى رتبة الحسن لغيره لوجود بعض الضعف بها لكن هي تجعله محتمل الحسن للتعدد الطرق لان تعدد الطرق يقوي الحديث .
وموافقته لحديث الخثعمية خاصة استنباط العلامة ابن القطان وهو استاذ البخاري يكون هذا شاهد معنوي وليس شاهد رواية فيعتبر الحديث حسن .
ولذلك الشيخ الالباني قال في كتابة حجاب المراة المسلمة ويتقوى الحديث بكثرة طرقه وبجريان العمل عليه اي موافقته مع حديث الخثعمية وغيره .
ثم انه ليس الدليل الوحيد على جواز النظر الى وجه المراة اذا امنت الفتنة فقد نقلت دليلاً قبله حسنه الترمذي فقال حسن صحيح الذي استنبط منه ابن القطان كما قلت .

----------


## جمال الجمال

الى الاخ الفاضل عبدالرحمن التونسي 
انا اعلم ان طبعاً ان الرواية الثالثة للحديث وهي رواية ابن لهيعة اعلم ان ابن حبان قد ضعف بقوة ابن لهيعة وماقاله غيره عن ابن لهيعة , ولكن السؤال المهم والذي يطرح نفسه هنا .
هل الشيخ الالباني يجهل هذا بينما الشيخ طارق عوض الله وغيره علموا به ؟
كل ذي بصيرة لا بد ان تجيبه بصيرته ان الالباني وهو محدث هذا العصر في الغالب لا بد ان يعلم قبل الشيخ عوض الله اصلا" بكلام ابن حبان وغيره من الطعون بابن لهيعة ومن ضمنها انه مدلس عن الضعفاء وسيء الحفظ وكان يقرأ عليه بعض الاحاديث فيجيزها او يحدث ببعضها وله من الردود عليها اي الالباني لانه بحث واستنتج الى ما يفيد ما وصل اليه من قناعات ولكننا قصرنا الى حد واضح في قراءة فقه الالباني للتصحيح والتضعيف ولكني من الناس الذين يثقون به وبفهمه وفقهه فقد قضى كل عمره في دراسة الحديث وفي التحقيقات .
ولذلك يقول الشيخ رحمه الله في ابن حبان كان متساهلاً في التضعيف ومتساهلاً في التوثيق .
اي قد يضعف بقوة احد الرواه اكثر مما يجب وقد يوثق بعضهم اكثر مما يجب .
هل هذا اتى من فراغ ؟ لا بد له في هذا الاستنتاج من قراءات طويلة حتى وصل الى هذا الاستنتاج .
ولذلك يرى الشيخ رحمه الله ان رواية المدلس وان عنعن تصلح في الشواهد لان الحديث كيف يكون له طريقان او اكثر حتى ولو ضعيفة مالم تشهد كل منهما للاخرى . 
اما رواية ابن جريج ورواية قتادة الاخرى وهي لا يحل لامراة تؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر وقبض على نصف الذراع فالالباني لم يعتبرهما اصلاً من الشواهد .
واعيد مرة اخرى الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله لفقه الواسع لم يصحح الحديث بناءً فقط على تعدد رواياته وحصر الأمر في ذلك بل ايضا لتوافقه مع بعض الاحاديث الصحيحة والتي تدل على ان وجه المراة ليس عورة كحديث الخثعمية والسفعاء الخدين واحاديث اخرى .
بل ان الدليل الذي استنبط من العلامة الشيخ ابن القطان يشهد لحديث اسماء .

----------


## الوايلي

سلطـان همـه

في صحيح مسلم سئل جرير بن عبدالله البجلي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نظرة الفجأة قال له اصرف بصرك الحديث .

وكأن حديث علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه يجيب على الحديث السابق طبعاً الحديث في سنن الترمذي 

ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعلي يا علي لا تتبع النظرة النظرة فإن لك الأولى وليست لك الأخرى او كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام 

وهذا ايضاً حديث في صحيح مسلم حديث ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال 

ان العين تزني وزناها النظر الحديث .

وقال الامام احمد رحمه الله رب نظرة فتنت قلب صاحبها 

وقال عبدالله ابن عوف من ادام لحظـاته دامت حسراته 

والصبي الذي ذكر او فاختلفوا فيه العلماء هل هو صبي او ان بعلقه شيئ او ماشابه ذلك 

انه كان يجلس عند نساء النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام فرأى امراءه ذات يوم فقال تلك المرأة إذا اقبلت اقبلت بأربع وإذا ادبرت ادبرت بثمـان فهذا المذكور وصف عجيزتها ووصف ثديها ووصف جسمها فلما علم النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام 
مما قاله هذا فقال اما هذا فلا يدخل على بيوت ازواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

اخي الكريم 

واجمعوااا اهل العلم على ذلك 

وقال القرطبي 

والبيهقي 

والنووي 

لا يجوز لأحد أن ينظر إلى النساء الأجنبيـات 

وأن كان بغير قصد بقول بعض اهل العلم قد تقع فتنة عظيمة وهناك قصص كثيرة على ذلك 

كما ذكر ابن القيم القصة المشهورة لا اعلم هل هو في كتاب الكافي او غيرة 

ان رجلاً كان من قواميين الليل ومن حفظة كتاب الله عن ظهر قلب فتن بإمراة بمجرد نظرة لها فتنصر من أجلها 

إلى اخره 

وهنا قول الله سبحانه وتعالى 

(( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من ابصارهم ))  

هذا خطاب من الله عز وجل للمؤمنين بواسطة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يأمرهم أن
يغضوا من أبصارهم عما حرم عليهم ، فلا ينظروا إلا إلى ما أباح لهم النظر إليه ، وأن يغمضوا
أنظارهم وأبصارهم عن المحرمات والأجنبيات ، فإن اتفق أن وقع النظر على محرم من غير قصد ، فليصرف بصره عنه سريعا ، كما رواه مسلم في صحيحه عن جرير بن عبد الله رضي الله 

ولي عودة بإذن الله



#أغلق الموضوع لتكرر المشاحنات بين الأعضاء# الإشراف#

----------

